# How long is a BJ for you?



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

I mean a BJ from start to completition (ejaculating) when the intent was to just give a BJ from start to completion. Not a Bj that was supposed to just be foreplay and turned into an orgasm.

My fiancee says I take to long to 'go' which is why I don't get BJ's very often, but I'm guessing I take about 7-8 minutes (ballparking it here, never timed it. Never think to because it's so damn rare). Now to me, that seems like it would be normal, but is it? I've read on here guys taking 15+ minutes to go, but are they rare? Is the normal BJ only a few minutes?

For those guys who are lucky enough of pricks to get BJ's from multiple partners, did the length of time to reach orgasm vary based on the partner? If so, was it due to her technic, or something on your part?


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Bout 6"...

Seriously, I'd say I'm about the same as you. BJ's for me are pretty mental. I have to be in the receiving mood, I think. Otherwise, we'll switch to something else after awhile.

C


----------



## Batman4691 (Jun 24, 2013)

For me, and I think most men, it all depends on your partner's *ATTITUDE* about the BJ. 

If my wife's attitude was, and she even stated, "I'm going to make you the biggest you've ever been", and was really into it, with all the verbal sounds, the combination of both hands and mouth, dirty talk, and included using her breasts in the mix, I would have no chance of surviving longer than a couple of minutes.

However, if her attitude was, "I want you to come quick because I'm not really in the mood, and don't want to do this anymore." With the added look on her face like she's waiting for a bus. Then I am probably not going to come for 30+ minutes, or more likely, not at all. I would prefer to avoid the awkwardness of that situation and have her not even attempt it.

For me, it's all about the attitude. The brain is the biggest sex organ around. Get your mind right, and your body will follow.


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

Husband last from 15 to 40 minutes the longest. We joke about it being called a job for reason. i never complain, I enjoy it as much as him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lyris (Mar 29, 2012)

Depends on my technique. We do lots of teasing and going juuuuuuust to the brink and then backing away. So they can last for 30 minutes or so. If the point is a quickie while the kids are watching a movie, then 5-10 minutes I suppose. 

Get her to swap btw lubed hand and mouth. Then she just needs to do the last bit with her mouth, and it won't be tiring.


----------



## mineforever (Jan 31, 2013)

Anywhere from 5 min to 45 min depends on how many times we have had sex that week....he is in his 50's. More then every other day and he gets slower....but I get to play longer so I gon't mind! Bj are my fetish so no complainrs here...sorry can't relate to you fiancee.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

SO never had a BJ to completion by anyone but me.The first time it took about 10 minutes and I thought my jaw was going to fall off or lock.Now I can get him in around 5


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

We've only done this with each other. On an average day it's 11 minutes because that was the longest he could hold out. LOL

These days we're having sex more often so it takes longer - 30+ minutes. It's kind of a fetish for me too so I don't mind.


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

As a general rule, if my wife is giving me a BJ, and the goal is "completion", and there are no other expectations or activities involved other than the BJ itself, I would say 5-7 minutes. If she uses her mouth AND her hands on me, that could be 3-4 minutes.

If she maintains a lot of eye contact, that is a big turn-on for me, and that could cut a minute off the time as well.

Recently, we were in the shower, and she began to go down on me. She then got out, and after about 30 seconds, called me to the bed, and made me lie on my back. We did 69, and we were both so hot and bothered, that she had her first orgasm after about 2 minutes, and I blew in a major way after about 3 minutes.

Normally we don't 69 to completion because it can be difficult to concentrate for both parties; it is usually a form of foreplay, or something we do in between PIV for a change of pace. But this time it was totally hot for both of us, and was over in about 3 minutes!


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

I think it is about 10 minutes for us. I like to tease and mix it up with rubbing against my body and intersperse with a hand job as well. 

Some days it is 3 minutes, depending on how long he had to wait for me. He is amazing at practicing She Comes First (hence my username).


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

My wifee won't give me BJ's unless I tell her.

Before, she will give me a dry hand job which seems forever and uncomfortable and then finally gives me the BJ and almost expects me to finish in her mouth quickly, like hurry up or are you done yet?

Straight BJ, maybe 5 minutes for me.

Sometimes she puts in the effort and is really good but most of the time, it like a bag of rocks and it gets me raw and hurts.


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

CuddleBug said:


> My wifee won't give me BJ's unless I tell her.
> 
> Before, she will give me a dry hand job which seems forever and uncomfortable and then finally gives me the BJ and almost expects me to finish in her mouth quickly, like hurry up or are you done yet?
> 
> ...


That's terrible, Cuddle. Have you tried having lube or lotion nearby and giving it to her?


----------



## Anon1111 (May 29, 2013)

Haven't had one in about 5 yrs so not sure at this point. In the past, 5 minutes would do it if the technique applied was good.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

LovesHerMan said:


> That's terrible, Cuddle. Have you tried having lube or lotion nearby and giving it to her?



That's not a bad idea.

See, she is sensitive so if I tell her she isn't great at sex.....we'll......no sex then, so I grit and deal with it.


What lube or lotion do you recommend for her, giving me a hand job?


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

CuddleBug said:


> That's not a bad idea.
> 
> See, she is sensitive so if I tell her she isn't great at sex.....we'll......no sex then, so I grit and deal with it.
> 
> ...


We like coconut or almond oil. Never say that she isn't great at sex. Just hand it to her and say that you like it this way.


----------



## Giro flee (Mar 12, 2013)

CuddleBug said:


> My wifee won't give me BJ's unless I tell her.
> 
> Before, she will give me a dry hand job which seems forever and uncomfortable and then finally gives me the BJ and almost expects me to finish in her mouth quickly
> 
> ...


----------



## FemBot (May 1, 2013)

I don't think I've ever given a BJ thats taken more than 5 minutes maximum. My jaw starts hurting after a few minutes depending on position so I'm glad he goes relatively fast.

For me it takes nearly 20 minutes from oral. Ugh.


----------



## NewHubs (Dec 23, 2012)

A typical blow job from start to finish is 10 minutes for me. My wife likes it when I stand and she can kneel down in front of me. 

Not to be gross, but my volume tends to be somewhat copious. My wife is okay with finishing only if we had sex a few days prior. If a week goes by and we don't have sex or I don't masturbate she won't finish. Frankly, I don't blame her 

I always joke with her and say when it comes time for us to have a baby, it should be a "one shot" deal! :smthumbup:


----------



## MissScarlett (May 22, 2013)

Ten minutes or less. I do a combination of hand and oral. I consider it an art form. Lol.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Never timed it but to completion would be well under 10 minutes. If I just want to tease him and then have PIV we go for a longer time.
I love giving him BJ's damn he is one sexy man.

As for the dry HJ, we do this. I don't use my whole hand, just hold him lightly with 3 fingers, no lube. At the start of our relationship we showed each other what we like when it comes to DIY so I do it how he does it on himself. 

I need a cold shower, is morning time here and about 10 hours till I get my hands on him again.


----------



## Oldmatelot (Mar 28, 2011)

She can get me off in 5 mins or 45 mins. Sometimes she likes to play sometimes she's just, well aggressive. She loves doing it. I can tell I she's getting tired, she then inserts a finger. That usually finishes me off whether I want to or not.


----------



## toxxik (May 20, 2013)

We haven't achieved a good balance of Bjs in the mix so that is reserved for red week. Because of that it is a full evening of foreplay do I have never timed the big finish. I just enjoy the path to get there with him and have fun along the way.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

kingsfan said:


> I mean a BJ from start to completition (ejaculating) when the intent was to just give a BJ from start to completion. Not a Bj that was supposed to just be foreplay and turned into an orgasm.
> 
> My fiancee says I take to long to 'go' which is why I don't get BJ's very often, but I'm guessing I take about 7-8 minutes (ballparking it here, never timed it. Never think to because it's so damn rare). Now to me, that seems like it would be normal, but is it? I've read on here guys taking 15+ minutes to go, but are they rare? Is the normal BJ only a few minutes?
> 
> For those guys who are lucky enough of pricks to get BJ's from multiple partners, did the length of time to reach orgasm vary based on the partner? If so, was it due to her technic, or something on your part?


It depends on a lot of factors. Sometimes I just can't get off with oral....Sometimes 7-8 minutes. 

Her position makes a lot of difference. If we are face to face, it can end very quickly, I think it is the way her tongue feels against the lower side of my penis that gets me off so quickly...mutual oral, somewhat slower, any other position....depends on lots of factors, including how horny I am.....

Today, mutual oral, I finished in 7-8 minutes, and 15 minutes later PIV with same result....I am totally not a typical case, 66 yo, could have sex 2-3 times a day, every day....Had not had sex in about 15 days, so I was "can't live with myself" horny....


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

FemBot said:


> I don't think I've ever given a BJ thats taken more than 5 minutes maximum. My jaw starts hurting after a few minutes depending on position so I'm glad he goes relatively fast.
> 
> For me it takes nearly 20 minutes from oral. Ugh.


That should not require an UGH.....If my job description required me to give my wife 20 minutes of oral every day, I would be one happy groundhog....A man who enjoys giving oral REALLY enjoys giving oral...

the woodchuck


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

LovesHerMan said:


> We like coconut or almond oil. Never say that she isn't great at sex. Just hand it to her and say that you like it this way.


I love sweet almond oil....Got it for massages, it is a great all purpose lube...I scent it with oil of honeysuckle for the massage table....


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Who can remember that far back


----------



## GettingIt_2 (Apr 12, 2013)

Gentlemen: Is longer better when it comes to BJ's, or is there a point of diminishing return?

I can work on him for ten minutes or an hour, depending on the mood. I have noticed that when we draw things out in a long session, he usually ends up wanting PIV sex in order to orgasm. 

So, what is optimal, from a man's POV?


----------



## NewHubs (Dec 23, 2012)

GettingIt said:


> Gentlemen: Is longer better when it comes to BJ's, or is there a point of diminishing return?
> 
> I can work on him for ten minutes or an hour, depending on the mood. I have noticed that when we draw things out in a long session, he usually ends up wanting PIV sex in order to orgasm.
> 
> So, what is optimal, from a man's POV?


GREAT question Gettingit!

After 10 minutes of her going down on me I sometimes want to finish PIV. Again it all depends on the mood.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Unaware (Jan 7, 2013)

This thread has really put me in a BJ giving mood


----------



## sgreenberg (Jul 9, 2013)

It can vary for me from 5 minutes (if it's been a while since I got any and she puts some effort it) to 15 minutes if either she's taking her time (teasing me and enjoying it, e.g.) or she's so not into it that I am not enjoying it much (rare, thankfully).


----------



## Work-In-Progress (May 21, 2013)

It's been several years since I was given one to completion (wife has some swallowing issues and gags, but hoping to get them back in the mix). But it could be between a few minutes to fifteen depending on how it goes. If she hits the sensitive spot often with her tongue, I might not last two minutes.


----------



## MaritimeGuy (Jul 28, 2012)

To answer the original question...as long as humanly possible.


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

GettingIt said:


> Gentlemen: Is longer better when it comes to BJ's, or is there a point of diminishing return?
> 
> I can work on him for ten minutes or an hour, depending on the mood. I have noticed that when we draw things out in a long session, he usually ends up wanting PIV sex in order to orgasm.
> 
> So, what is optimal, from a man's POV?


Depends on what he wants.

If you want to finish with a BJ and you're not in a hurry due to kids, bedtime, whatever, then we could likely let it go until that thing gets raw (well, almost) as long as it feels good. 

If you want it just as a teaser, or if you want to finish quickly for whatever reason, then faster is more preferred (to a degree, a one minute BJ is to short).

I know if I want to finish with PiV, anything more than five minutes is more than enough for me. 

And sometimes, you just want to get sucked and hammered so hard you think it's going to get ripped off. The best BJ's are like the best sex, done with a lot of enthusiasm (and hopefully done regularly).


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

I think my wife's low sex drive totally has to do with how she feels about her body. She knows she's needs to go to a gym and lose weight but always winds up talking about putting it off. At first her BJ's made me raw, like a bag of rocks, but she has got better, and uses her tongue a lot. I will mention the almond and coconut oils and I can't see her getting all freaked out over that. Giving me a hand or foot job using almond or coconut oils would make me go very fast and I know she'd like that.


----------



## Healer (Jun 5, 2013)

I am unable to cum from a BJ. It's a mental thing.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

MaritimeGuy said:


> To answer the original question...as long as humanly possible.


EDGING:smthumbup:


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

Im on the wider side so not very long.....


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Takes mine anywhere from 5 minutes to 10 - depending on how much sex we are having... Mornings might be a little quicker cause he is hornier... if I left him alone a whole week (which doesn't happen)... he might go in 2 minutes... back in the day, it probably would have been a minute.. but I am only guessing...as I wasn't doing them then.... I just remember how "anxious" & raging he was...



> *GettingIt said*: I can work on him for ten minutes or an hour, depending on the mood. I have noticed that when we draw things out in a long session, he usually ends up wanting PIV sex in order to orgasm.


I've never had trouble getting mine there... but If left to him... he would choose PIV over a Bj every time... as he wants me to get mine... Sometimes I gotta say..."Lay back baby .. this one is on me".


----------



## AlphaProvider (Jul 8, 2013)

It lasts as long as I feel like


----------



## ShockwaveRider (Jun 21, 2013)

I have to think way, way back to answer this one. I haven't enjoyed a BJ since 2007. In fact, I haven't enjoyed any sex of any kind (other than with my hand) since 2007. But I digress.....

My first GF simply would NOT give me a BJ. No matter how skillfully I muff-dove (which, in truth, is "quite skillfully") there was never any reciprocity.

My second GF similarly would not give me a BJ. I asked her once and she said "no, never". That moved me right along to GF number three.

GF number three was "quite skilled" and "enthusiastic". She also was incredibly gorgeous with the most beautiful body I have ever seen in person. I'd be lucky to last 5 minutes. Sometimes she would tease and maybe I'd get 10 minutes. During 69, man, I was gone in seconds. The sight and scent of her body was just too much for me. Then of course she decided to do 69 with another man.

GF number four was, quite frankly, a complete and utter pig. I dated her for 1-1/2 years (547 days) and I'm sure I got AT LEAST 500 BJs. She would go down on me for hours. At first I thought this was "really cool" but near the end of our relationship it disgusted me. Her vagina was also so large I needed to strap a board across my ass to keep from falling in. Yuck.

GF number five was my wife. We were married 15 years. BJs were few and far between but by that time, I really didn't care. She "totally enjoyed" having me perform oral sex upon her and I "totally enjoyed" finishing off inside her. I honestly never really missed the BJs after GF number four.

I could certainly use a BJ right now.

Man, it's been an awfully long time.

Shockwave


----------

